# iPXE booting



## balanga (Oct 24, 2014)

Apparently iPXE has existed since 2010: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPXE.  I have only just come across it. It says that 





> iPXE can act as a boot loader for Linux or FreeBSD kernels



Has anyone here ever tried to get it working with FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, I tried it.  Went back to gpxelinux, something about pxelinux menus.


----------



## balanga (Feb 12, 2016)

Apparently  you can run scripts from IPXE http://ipxe.org/scripting but have been unable to get them to work. I found an explanation here

http://forum.ipxe.org/showthread.php?tid=7953

but can't make any sense of it. Maybe someone else can help.

I like the idea of IPXE as it enables you to boot from a remote location which I think is really cool - just by entering something like


```
dhcp
  chain http://boot.ipxe.org/demo/boot.php
```


This actually worked!


----------

